# SHEDDING TEARS



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

i said i wasnt going to post pics until after i was done, but id like to get some feed back on what everyone thinks so far. this is 26" cruiser thats been chopped and racked. its going to be powder coated candy blue.(thanks to 1low64) im waiting on my parts from dlk and then ill be closeing up the rear end and adding skirts to the trike piece. custom parts coming sone.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

dam, you got some crazy skills, how long till u recon it will be done


----------



## El_Gato.org (Mar 11, 2005)

HOT!!


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Crazy shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn that is nice as hell homie can not wait to see it done


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

That looks really smooth .


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

damn thats nice 

copper style or lowrider?


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

That is some quality metal work!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

HA HA! Looking good bro! I said it before and i'll say it again...when its done it will have people "Shedding Tears." :biggrin:


----------



## yaiyai.69 (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnn are you getting a custom seat or what.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's cool but i don't really like it


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Real SMOOTH man!


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

looking sweet


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: IT LOOKS EVEN BETTER IN PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

what welding method is that...looks hella smooth


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks everyone. it should be done by march. ill keep everyone posted.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Jan 20 2006, 06:23 PM~4669455
> *thanks everyone.  it should be done by march.  ill keep everyone posted.
> *


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 20 2006, 06:10 AM~4664007
> *damn thats nice
> 
> copper style or lowrider?
> *


mix breed


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Jan 20 2006, 03:35 PM~4668265
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnn are you getting a custom seat or what.
> *


moms going to hook that up for me. THANKS MOM. :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 19stratus97_@Jan 20 2006, 05:12 PM~4669028
> *what welding method is that...looks hella smooth
> *


TIG


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Jan 20 2006, 08:34 PM~4669521
> *TIG
> *


what did you use as a filler rod? Looks like it was brazed then smoothed out. Not hatin', it looks good!


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

SILICON BRONZE


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Jan 20 2006, 09:11 PM~4669750
> *SILICON BRONZE
> *


that's what I thought! Keep up the good work man! :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I dont like it how it just stops all of a sudden, or is that gonna be changed


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ITS A TRIKE. IM GOING TO FEEL THE TRIKE KIT TOO SO IT GIVES IT MORE FLOW.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

O YOU MEAN THE TANK. YOU ITS GOING TO FLOW ALL THE WAY BACK. IM JUST WAITING FOR THE TRIKE PIECE SO I CAN FIT IT JUST RIGHT. SAME WITH THE BOTTOM AND THE MIDDLE


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

lookin good....ttt


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

one word wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 20 2006, 08:28 PM~4670201
> *one word wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

looks good i got :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for you good work man


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

Looking Very Nice!!!


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

Cant wait to march.. :0
good work  :thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

It looks awesome, but you should post a pic of it with some peices, so we gwt an idea of what its gonna look like later.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jan 24 2006, 12:28 PM~4693555
> *It looks awesome, but you should post a pic of it with some peices, so we gwt an idea of what its gonna look like later.
> *


I'm sure he will, have a little patience, GOSH!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jan 24 2006, 11:35 AM~4693933
> *I'm sure he will, have a little patience, GOSH!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wayne u have a pm homie :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

parts has been shipped. once i get everything in ill post pics of the stock parts and the mods ill do to them. thanks for all the pasotive feed back. :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

GOT SOME OF THE PARTS IN.  

CUSTOM PARTS COMEING SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

damn looks good ,nice work


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

This is going to be a great trike!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 30 2006, 09:19 PM~4739495
> *This is going to be a great trike!
> *


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

oh, DAMN :0 . ITS THE FORKS!!!!!


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

HOLY SHIT! THOSE FORKS ARE INSANE :cheesy:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

I KNOW, RIGHT.  I THINK I WANT TO FEEL THE TEAR IN THE FRAME WITH SOMETHING WICKED LIKE THE FORKS. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm loving those forks! Almost as much as my own! :cheesy:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

DAMN... THOSE FORKS.. :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Jan 30 2006, 11:20 PM~4740175
> *oh, DAMN :0 .  ITS THE FORKS!!!!!
> *


DAMN!!!


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow, those look wild, cant wait to see how they look on the trike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

fuck how sharp is the point on the forks? if u wana kill someone just ram the bike into em haha


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the forks look a little too thin, maybe it's just the angle


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

nice parts, looks evil


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Jan 31 2006, 03:37 AM~4740485
> *I KNOW, RIGHT.   I THINK I WANT TO FEEL THE TEAR IN THE FRAME WITH SOMETHING WICKED LIKE THE FORKS.  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> *


It's amazing what you can do with the right tools or equiptment! Good job man!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jan 31 2006, 12:13 PM~4742950
> *the forks look a little too thin, maybe it's just the angle
> *



They are thin bro...they are just the test ones...I have mine that wayne did and they are only like 1/8th inch for mock up and shit.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

there just a rough cut. like brandon (1low64) said. test peices, to see if i like the look or not.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Jan 31 2006, 08:35 PM~4746887
> *there just a rough cut.  like brandon (1low64) said.  test peices, to see if i like the look or not.
> *




:0 You *do* know my name! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

the blue and green looks good.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I thought so too. Also buying lots of pearls and flakes to add to my clear powder for even more special effects. Working on gettin that oven built!!!


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

i might want to go with a light silver flake to make it stand out just alittle more. 

are you going to be able to air brush some trible shapes on the bike? and maybe some silver leaf?


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

you got my pm rrwayne?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Jan 31 2006, 11:06 PM~4748669
> *i might want to go with a light silver flake to make it stand out just alittle more.
> 
> are you going to be able to air brush some trible shapes on the bike?  and maybe some silver leaf?
> *



Depending on design...I can do it. I mean if its gonna be some hard core shit I might pass, only based on the fact that if I *do* fuck up on part of it...I dont want it to be on this trike...lol...but maybe go over some designs and shit with me one day and i'll be able to give you a better idea. I got the right airbrush for the job and I have done leafing before so...its up to you.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ill make an airbrush temp on the laser out of some thin shit of the designs im looking for and ill let you have a free for all at it.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

damn post pics of this forks on the bike!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey wayne can you post some of your work in that topic i just make


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Nice job mane. You do have me shedding tears :tears:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

more pics....notice the weld on the inside


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Looking good bro! :cheesy:


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: ..


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

NICE


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

THANKS GUYS


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Flawless...


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

IM GLAD YOU LIKE MY WORK. "SEXY" FITS IT BETTER. BUT THAT JUST MY OPION. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)

damn looks tight... :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 7 2006, 09:17 PM~4799960
> *IM GLAD YOU LIKE MY WORK.  "SEXY" FITS IT BETTER.  BUT THAT JUST MY OPION. :biggrin:
> *



Maybe...but were talking about the trike here wayne! :roflmao:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 8 2006, 04:15 PM~4805212
> *Maybe...but were talking about the trike here wayne! :roflmao:
> *


my bad. good looking out brandon.... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

any more progress pics, new parts?


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

and more :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

im going to cover the hole where the seat was. that part is kicking my ass.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 8 2006, 10:24 PM~4808216
> *my bad.  good looking out brandon.... :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: :thumbsup:




Shits looking better and better. I wish I could get my shit from D.L.K. so I can mock up my forks and give you the go ahead to cut the finals!!!! :angry: Damn you Darren!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

... those are so f***ing cool.. :0 :0 :0


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

how much for something wild like those forks? Also let me know how much they cost you to plate.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sic assssssssss fuk :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD WAYNE CANT WAIT TO SEE COMPLETED  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Damn homeslice! 
that shit gives me the impression that itll be one of the most original custom bikes around here yet.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 9 2006, 12:33 PM~4811262
> *how much for something wild like those forks?  Also let me know how much they cost you to plate.
> *



Talk to Darren at D.L.K. bro.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Feb 10 2006, 09:42 AM~4817973
> *Damn homeslice!
> that shit gives me the impression that itll be one of the most original custom bikes around here yet.
> *


thanks man, thats the look i was going for


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 10 2006, 07:08 PM~4822232
> *Talk to Darren at D.L.K. bro.
> *


I already did the only thing keeping me from buying them is that I dont have a general Idea of what plated forkks cost.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

Very nice frame fabrication bro :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

more pics..... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I want to see what you do to the trike kit.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

thats crazy, best lookin forks i have ever seen


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 16 2006, 11:10 PM~4864913
> *  I want to see what you do to the trike kit.
> *


allready in the works...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Pedals are going to be real low to the ground, how you gonna fix this or what you going to do


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 16 2006, 11:10 PM~4864917
> *thats crazy, best lookin forks i have ever seen
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 16 2006, 10:11 PM~4864924
> *allready in the works...
> *


 :0


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

Thats one hott set of forks right there and the bike so far the work is very clean keep up the good work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 16 2006, 11:12 PM~4864928
> *Pedals are going to be real low to the ground, how you gonna fix this or what you going to do
> *


i think once i put the tires on it, it should clear if not my boy brandon is going to hook me up with some air cylinders, then it will clear for sure.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

wow !!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

woow thats a big trike, nice


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 16 2006, 11:11 PM~4865348
> *i think once i put the tires on it, it should clear if not my boy brandon is going to hook me up with some air cylinders, then it will clear for sure.
> *



Thats right bro! I got you covered. I finally got the last of my shit from D.L.K. gonna drill out the holes in my forks this weekend and swoop up a head bearing set and toss it all together...see how it all fits and let you know. 


Trike looks sick! I just got in the kandy blue also!


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: 
that trike is C R A Z Y!!!!!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Holy shit :worship: :worship:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

That is one big ass cool mothafucking trike!!!! Whoa :0


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah very nice trike man!


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

nice forks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Damn fantastic bike dude!!!

cant wait to see it finish!


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks everyone. and brandon thats good news. just waiting for your word


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

i need everyones opion on wheather or not i should run white walls.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 17 2006, 07:38 PM~4871053
> *i need everyones opion on wheather or not i should run white walls.
> *


OF COURSE YOU SHOULD


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I say yes, but dont have ' Lowrider " on em, try do somethin to em, to make em custom, i have seen on some bikes the name of the bike on the tyres, or even some patterns.

Wheels and Tyres are worth are worth 20 points


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

yes to the white walls. it will look good with the blue you guys are talking about.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 17 2006, 07:41 PM~4871067
> *I say yes, but dont have ' Lowrider " on em, try do somethin to em, to make em custom, i have seen on some bikes the name of the bike on the tyres, or even some patterns.
> 
> Wheels and Tyres are worth are worth 20 points
> *


I AGREE


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

more pics....the bars


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 NOW THATS WHAT I CALL TALENT


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

You just keep outdoing yourself this is going to be crazy


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 17 2006, 06:45 PM~4871088
> *more pics....the bars
> *


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

that looks very dangerous. I wouldnt try to ride that.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

then dont ask :angry: j/p thanks for your opion


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:worship: not worthy for u man 
shit that is fuken sicccccccccccccc


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

It looks dangerous, but I can tell already that it will be one of my favorite trikes.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 17 2006, 08:57 PM~4871574
> *It looks dangerous, but I can tell already that it will be one of my favorite trikes.
> *


ok now that better :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

lovin the forks , but cant say the same for the handle bars.... they nice and all but they dont have that same wow factor as the forks. but regardless everythings coming out incredible :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

you should do some custom faced spinners like sics plexiglass ones but get them to match your forks, and handlebars.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

which sic?????????????
naw
spiners suk ass only look good on soem bikes


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 17 2006, 09:55 PM~4871986
> *lovin the forks , but cant say the same for the handle bars.... they nice and all but they dont have that same wow factor as the forks. but regardless everythings coming out incredible  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Feb 17 2006, 10:00 PM~4872023
> *you should do some custom faced spinners like sics plexiglass ones but get them to match your forks, and handlebars.
> *


IM GOING TO AGREE WITH ERIC ON THIS ONE


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

the little ones like on sics. Its the red part in the center[attachmentid=467288]
just do one custom faced to match your parts.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

I DONT THINK THAT WOULD CONTRAST RIGHT WITH THE FORKS IM USING.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

yeah ur ryt


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

these forks here are insane i love them


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm working on it wayne...things are a little behind schedule since I been working so much...But soon bro...soon.

I might do some of my 64 parts this weekend some of the chrome and some kandy blue...I'll take pics for you.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Now I like this bike


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

TTT for a wicked trike!


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 18 2006, 09:49 AM~4874391
> *I'm working on it wayne...things are a little behind schedule since I been working so much...But soon bro...soon.
> 
> I might do some of my 64 parts this weekend some of the chrome and some kandy blue...I'll take pics for you.
> *


dont worry about it brandon take your time. you wont see this bike for a month or two anyways. ive still got alot of shit to do to it.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Feb 18 2006, 07:19 PM~4877052
> *Now I like this bike
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 20 2006, 09:38 PM~4891419
> *dont worry about it brandon take your time.  you wont see this bike for a month or two anyways.  ive still got alot of shit to do to it.
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i don't like it


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

do you have a laser or water jet cutter... or are u having someone make these parts for you... i got a bunch or drawings of forks and shit.. i wanna get some stuff cut out...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2006, 09:06 AM~4893645
> *do you have a laser or water jet cutter... or are u having someone make these parts for you... i got a bunch or drawings of forks and shit.. i wanna get some stuff cut out...
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

TATS BAD ASS


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 21 2006, 10:06 AM~4893645
> *do you have a laser or water jet cutter... or are u having someone make these parts for you... i got a bunch or drawings of forks and shit.. i wanna get some stuff cut out...
> *


i design and make my own shit. ive got a laser


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 21 2006, 07:24 PM~4897454
> *:roflmao:
> *


 wtf :uh:


----------



## FAYGO JOKER (Dec 30, 2005)

man this bike is badd ass its not like all the others with all that bondo and shit even if it does have an ugly down tube


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 21 2006, 09:21 PM~4898382
> *i design and make my own shit.  ive got a laser
> *


 neva said u didnt design it.. but n e ways...dats kool.. i need 2 find someone closer to me with one....


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

cool bro. let me know if i can help you out in any way


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FAYGO JOKER_@Feb 21 2006, 09:26 PM~4898402
> *man this bike is badd ass its not like all the others with all that bondo and shit even if it does have an ugly down tube
> *


lol :roflmao: thanks for your opion ill be sure to go with something defferent on my next bike


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

i just did some crazy chopping to the trike piece. i hope it turns out good. :ugh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 21 2006, 10:28 PM~4899198
> *i just did some crazy chopping to the trike piece.  i hope it turns good.  :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ill take pics tommorow and post them.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 21 2006, 10:28 PM~4899198
> *i just did some crazy chopping to the trike piece.  i hope it turns out good.  :ugh:
> *



:0


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

heres the trike piece.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

makes me wanna build a trike now..shit over here we dont have n e 26 trikes, not many clean ones... but youll be garrenteed 1st place here...


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

wats progress at the moment?


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

just finished welding some parts on the trike and finished the custom seat pan


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Mar 1 2006, 12:27 AM~4951184
> *just finished welding some parts on the trike and finished the custom seat pan
> *



:0 :0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Mar 1 2006, 07:27 PM~4951184
> *just finished welding some parts on the trike and finished the custom seat pan
> *


pics


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Feb 21 2006, 10:53 PM~4898588
> *lol :roflmao: thanks for your opion ill be sure to go with something defferent on my next bike
> *


lol man you know im just messin


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

i was kinda thinking the same thing though.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 1 2006, 04:08 PM~4955340
> *pics
> *


pics coming soon.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

ttt for the homie. :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

i just welded some krazy shit to the trike piece but sorry no pics.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

pics


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lookin nice !!!!!!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

them handle bars look uncomfortable to grip lo
damn that trike piece is fuken sik man keep us updated


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

sweet ! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it thats crazy ass looking homie can not wait til it is done


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dammn i need a fuckin lazer cutter... il go crazy if i had one.... nice ork man.. might need to get at you.. got sum stuff i need 2 get done


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

LOOKIN NICE!
HIT A BUMP ON THAT BITCH AND LOOSE YOUR FINGERS.


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

looks fresh as man keep up the work :thumbsup:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

any paint ideas yet?


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 7 2006, 10:06 PM~4998635
> *any paint ideas yet?
> *


powder coat not paint  , but yeah im going with a kandy blue marble with a slight silver flake


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Mar 7 2006, 07:54 PM~4998197
> *pics
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is there a name for it?


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

its the color of SHEDDING TEARS :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my next bike im have to get wit u to flip my shit hella koo...


----------



## rosie's85 (Dec 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Mar 8 2006, 01:47 AM~4999236
> *its the color of SHEDDING TEARS  :biggrin:
> *


i like that name and your trike is comming out pretty bad!!!


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 7 2006, 11:49 PM~4999246
> *my next bike im have to get wit u to flip my shit hella koo...
> *


just let me know.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rosie's85_@Mar 7 2006, 11:49 PM~4999249
> *i like that name and your trike is comming out pretty bad!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

back side


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Fuck, thats crazy


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

this trike is looking bad-ass! especially the forks and bars. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

damn wayne im not sure if anywun is going to beat this for trikes great jobb keep up the great work


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I guess it was pretty hard to fit that in there exactly, i see that you needed a little adjustment


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

You are gonna have the most crazy trike in the WORLD :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I better build a bigger oven!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 8 2006, 08:05 AM~5001005
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 I better build a bigger oven!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

fuck wayne you out did yourself ....great job homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

You gonna put your parts on chrome?


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 outta denmark_@Mar 8 2006, 05:48 AM~5000176
> *You are gonna have the most crazy trike in the WORLD :0 :0 :0
> *


im glad you think so :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 8 2006, 09:05 AM~5001005
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 I better build a bigger oven!
> *


its not all one piece. the frame, trike, forks and bars


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 8 2006, 09:16 PM~5006173
> *You gonna put your parts on chrome?
> *


the only crome is going to be the rims and little shit like the crank sproket ....


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

how gonna you put the hdl bar, forks and the thing on your trike kit?


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PurpleLicious_@Mar 8 2006, 10:05 PM~5006539
> *how gonna you put the hdl bar, forks and the thing on your trike kit?
> *


 :dunno: i dont understand your question


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

sorry it's because I speak french

reask my question : If you dont put it on chrome what you gonna do? paint it?


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

not paint, powder coat. theres no bondo or fiber glass. its going to be raw sheet metal with powder coat (kandy blue marbel with silver flake)


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

ok and your frame to?


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice 
when its gonna be completely finish ?


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

A MONTH OR TWO


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

nice what next on that bike?


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

JUST THE TRIKE PIECE THEN IM DONE  I THINK


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

so you can ride it too because you cant scratch powder coat.


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 9 2006, 04:13 AM~5008082
> *so you can ride it too because you cant scratch powder coat.
> *



You *can* but its real hard! Just did some more kandy blue parts last night and some chrome...gonna be doing alot of chrome shit real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 9 2006, 09:12 AM~5008873
> *You can but its real hard! Just did some more kandy blue parts last night and some chrome...gonna be doing alot of chrome shit real soon. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 9 2006, 10:12 AM~5008873
> *You can but its real hard! Just did some more kandy blue parts last night and some chrome...gonna be doing alot of chrome shit real soon. :biggrin:
> *


take pics lol


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 9 2006, 09:15 PM~5014192
> *take pics lol
> *


I know brandon. talk is cheap, lets see the pics. lol :cheesy:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n+Mar 9 2006, 08:15 PM~5014192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:buttkick: You'll get pics...dont worry.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

yo 1low ill sned u the part this saturday i kno the deal ok mayne


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Mar 10 2006, 12:33 PM~5019667
> *yo 1low ill sned u the part this saturday i kno the deal ok mayne
> *


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt :tongue:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

You got skill's bro keep up the good work.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

The Computer has most the skills... :biggrin: Jokes, i know its still alot of work to program the design and of course your great welding skills


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

you also forgot that the frame was chopped stretch and lowered. :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Yea.. guess you couldnt do that by computer aswell hahaha


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Mar 13 2006, 10:50 PM~5043560
> *       You got skill's bro keep up the good work.
> *


thanks bro. you got a bike?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Shedding :tears:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

Are you thinking about makeing any more custom parts 4 your trike.


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: Ya bro i do have a bike its a 20'' full custom ill post some pictures up later :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil_mama4350 (Oct 18, 2005)

wheres tha pictures?show me ur 20 inch full custom bike


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Mar 14 2006, 05:22 PM~5048763
> * Are you thinking about makeing any more custom parts 4 your trike.
> *


YEAH I GOT SOME MORE CRAZY IDEAS :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin: Cant wait to see them keep up tha good work :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey homie if any body need's any parts made just holla at me i can have them done up


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

what tipe of parts lazer or what and were are you located . city.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

for the homie


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

Did u ever make the new parts u were talking about? :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Mar 28 2006, 06:00 PM~5137750
> *Did u ever make the new parts u were talking about? :biggrin:
> *


to buisy, havent had time


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it son that is nice


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Apr 1 2006, 01:54 PM~5162159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Apr 1 2006, 01:54 PM~5162159
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn its nice


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

^^^ I WANT TO COVER THE BUTTOM SICTION BUT DONT REALLY NO WHAT I WANT TO DO YET, ANY ADVISE


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

looks good dude, can't wait to see it finished :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Damn bro! That shit is filthy!!!


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 3 2006, 04:53 PM~5172743
> *Damn bro! That shit is filthy!!!
> *


what my back yard or the bike? :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

is all that goin to be re plated? or powder coat? the trike kit


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 3 2006, 08:11 PM~5173560
> *is all that goin to be re plated? or powder coat? the trike kit
> *


uv got mail


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

nice man thats gonna take alot home if you take it to sum shows


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Apr 3 2006, 07:11 PM~5173560
> *is all that goin to be re plated? or powder coat? the trike kit
> *


i think im going to powder it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo wayne get at me homie asap


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 3 2006, 11:54 PM~5175237
> *yo wayne get at me homie asap
> *


CHECK YOUR PM


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

holy fuck best trike ever  :worship:


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

very very very very................. very nice work!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn Wayne you doing it bro.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea he is but if anybody needs any work done like taht geta t me i can have it done


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD MAN


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Apr 3 2006, 06:02 PM~5173490
> *what my back yard or the bike? :biggrin:
> *



A little bit of both...but not as bad as what peoples underwear will look like once they see this trike done homie!


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Apr 4 2006, 05:22 PM~5179550
> *A little bit of both...but not as bad as what peoples underwear will look like once they see this trike done homie!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

this trike is crazy :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ive been looking at these bikes that have engaving done to them, but that got to coast a grip. :0 anybody want to sponser my shit for me.  dont got that kind of cash to be spending on sic engraving


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Apr 4 2006, 06:37 PM~5179928
> *ive been looking at these bikes that have engaving done to them,  but that got to coast a grip. :0   anybody want to sponser my shit for me.   dont got that kind of cash to be spending on sic engraving
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

i need ideas for covering the lower part of the trike kit....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

leave it exposed..it clean and shiny..

less is more

i would diffinently put some of the cut metal in the middle of the frame.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

i was thinkning about wrapping the tank and skirt with standoff sheat metal


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Apr 7 2006, 03:33 AM~5194613
> *i was thinkning about wrapping the tank and skirt with standoff sheat metal
> *


dont know what that is


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

the sheat metal will wrap around the tank but it will not be touching the tank. it will be held on by standoff hardware


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Apr 7 2006, 03:36 AM~5194618
> *the sheat metal will wrap around the tank but it will not be touching the tank.  it will be held on by standoff hardware
> *



if you doint how the other stuff is cut..that will look tight!


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

for sure


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

are they going to be plated


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

no dought


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

that mutha is hot.....one of a kind for sure!


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I really like your ideas for the trike kit  Is the chain gonna work, it looks a little off.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Apr 4 2006, 08:39 PM~5179935
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


funny you ask that..cus some of the big players do have sponsers..

there a ro guy here santana morin who told me frank and rosie had sponsered him


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Apr 7 2006, 09:55 AM~5196147
> *I really like your ideas for the trike kit  Is the chain gonna work, it looks a little off.
> *


yeah ill burn some spacers out of the laser to center everything


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

what class would this trike be under


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn that rike is going to look sick when it is done keep up the god work


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd say it would be a mild trike! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

I CAN COUNT 5 BODY MODS THAT PUTS U IN RAD. :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Apr 11 2006, 10:13 AM~5219665
> *I CAN COUNT 5 BODY MODS THAT PUTS U IN RAD. :biggrin:
> *


yup.... :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

once i wrap the tank and skirt it might have a chance in rad class


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Apr 11 2006, 08:46 PM~5223574
> *once i wrap the tank and skirt it might have a chance in rad class
> *


ALLREADY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by archanglehtowntx_@Apr 12 2006, 10:06 AM~5226506
> *ALLREADY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

:tears: :thumbsup: .............................................. :wave:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

The trike is coming along nicely Wayne. You do very nice fab work as always. Hoping to see it in person next year at Indy :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey wayne pm me your paypal address and give me call on my cell oh and clean out your mail box


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Apr 17 2006, 08:37 PM~5262881
> *hey wayne pm me your paypal address and give me call on my cell oh and clean out your mail box
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ttt kustom steering wheel comeing sooooooooooooon :thumbsup:


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: sweet


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, that is the sickest trike I have ever seen :0 :0 Keep doing what your doing homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

no more pic?


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

I JUST GOT AN AIR ENGRAVER.... IM GOING TO ATTEMPT TO ENGRAVE IT MYSELF.
MORE PICS COMING SOON


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

cant wait.. for the pics :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Apr 28 2006, 02:32 AM~5330501
> *I JUST GOT AN AIR ENGRAVER.... IM GOING TO ATTEMPT TO ENGRAVE IT MYSELF.
> MORE PICS COMING SOON
> *


cool homie can not wait to see the bike done


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@Apr 28 2006, 01:32 AM~5330501
> *I JUST GOT AN AIR ENGRAVER.... IM GOING TO ATTEMPT TO ENGRAVE IT MYSELF.
> MORE PICS COMING SOON
> *


HOWS THE ENGRAVEING GOING & ANY NEW PARTS LATELY :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Whats going on with your trike homie? Can we expect to check it out at the LRM SF show?


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 13 2006, 08:31 AM~5420861
> *Whats going on with your trike homie? Can we expect to check it out at the LRM SF show?
> *


That would be cool :thumbsup:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

lets just say ive been dealling with personal issues..... so the bike has been put on delay


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)

THATS UNDERSTANDABLE :around:


----------



## Racer X (Aug 21, 2005)

:around:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@May 14 2006, 11:16 AM~5427282
> *lets just say ive been dealling with personal issues..... so the bike has been put on delay
> *


Shit happens homie.


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

ALWAYS TO GOOD PEOPLE TOO. ITS A TWISTED WORLD :around:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rrwayne_@May 15 2006, 08:19 PM~5435181
> *ALWAYS TO GOOD PEOPLE TOO.  ITS A TWISTED WORLD :around:
> *


dont worry, patience is a virtue.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Aint that the truth.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I NOW OWN THIS TRIKE  INCASE ANYBODY IS WONDERING WHAT HAPPEND TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

AND ITS FOR SALE........ONLY MISSING THE HANDLE BARS


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2007, 09:36 AM~8985101
> *I NOW OWN THIS TRIKE  INCASE ANYBODY IS WONDERING WHAT HAPPEND TO IT :biggrin:
> *


pics?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2007, 10:36 AM~8985101
> *I NOW OWN THIS TRIKE  INCASE ANYBODY IS WONDERING WHAT HAPPEND TO IT :biggrin:
> *


yea thats fucked up cause wayne was trading it to me but never sent it :angry:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 12 2007, 09:39 AM~8985126
> *yea thats fucked up cause wayne was trading it to me but never sent it :angry:
> *


IF YOU STILL WANT IT, YOU CAN BUY IT OFF ME


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 12 2007, 09:42 AM~8985142
> *:0
> *


this is the project i was telling you about on the phone


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2007, 09:45 AM~8985161
> *this is the project i was telling you about on the phone
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2007, 10:41 AM~8985133
> *IF YOU STILL WANT IT, YOU CAN BUY IT OFF ME
> *


pm me a price


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 12 2007, 09:48 AM~8985179
> *pm me a price
> *


pm me a price


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 12 2007, 10:49 AM~8985187
> *pm me a price
> *


pm sent


----------

